# 1909 Motosacoche



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 13, 2012)

Also building three Motosacoches for customers. Getting these two running, and then building another one up from just an engine while we've got them for a pattern 








These two engines are 1909: Canadian CCM bike above; British bike below














http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/cycle-attachment-engines-1909-motosacoche/


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2012)

Really cool, but not as sexy as a "Steffey or a Shaw".....


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 19, 2012)

*WTB Plunger Oil Pump. Motosacoche now running...*

Rebuilt and running at last.

But need a hand-operated plunger oil pump

Anybody have one or know of one for sale please?

Youtube link -


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPEc5ZEHhCU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 22, 2012)

*Use an early brass tire pump*

Pretty much the same thing


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2012)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Rebuilt and running at last.
> 
> But need a hand-operated plunger oil pump
> 
> ...




Glad she's running....VERY cool!!!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 23, 2012)

*?*

'Use an early brass tire pump
Pretty much the same thing'


I have some grease guns to use for the body and can get it manufactured (the two way valve would need making).

But original always better


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 1, 2012)

*Omg...*

That Motosacoche is so beautiful it makes me want to cry...





Incidently, the name moto _sacoche_ (moto _saddlebag_ in french) refers to the saddlebag shape of the motor 'kit'.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everybody.
I am from Spain but I actually live in France. I have been trying to complete a Motosacoche MT type from 1909 for two years. When I started I had only the engine Dufaux, the wheels, frame, fork and seat. Last months I've found the carburettor, magneto, petrol tank and some little parts. Do You know who can have some spare parts for this kind of motorcycle? I need the pumps, kickstand, gaz/ignition lever and rear brake.
Thanks.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm trying to put a picture of it before and actually but I can't. I'll perserverate!


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 9, 2013)

I know who restaured the first one, the MT model on a Canadian bicycle. This person sold me some little parts for my Motosacoche project. He did a nice work.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 9, 2013)

Do I see a springer front end on that CCM?

I don't think CCMs ever had springers except the motorcycle they put out.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 9, 2013)

Exactly. When the Dufaux Brothers (Motosacoche) started their activity, they sale only the engine and tools to transform a bicycle on a motorcycle. However they started very soon to built their own frames made by themselves, Condor (Switzerland), B.S.A. (England) or other supliers. This frame are longer as a usual bicycle and the base of them is modified to receive the engine. My Motosacoche has one of them, made by B.S.A. 
In America and north of Europe they sold engines and tools to put into local bicycles, in the most of cases. It's the case of this CCM.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 14, 2013)

*?*

Hello 2stroke,

Are you a friend of Patrick in Maurepas?

Colin


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Hello 2stroke,
> 
> Are you a friend of Patrick in Maurepas?
> 
> Colin




Hello Colin,
Not, I dont think I meet him. I live in the south of France, in Toulouse. Maurepas is near to Paris. Maybe we have contact once but I dont' remember it.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Sold!


----------



## David Brown (Aug 18, 2016)

The first picture of the CCM use to be mine.


----------

